# whats the best setup for nikon?



## HTP (May 15, 2012)

Im new to photgarphy and I was wondering what would be the best setup to shoot landscape, action sports and modeling? my budget is around $2000


----------



## ceejtank (May 15, 2012)

Switch to canon... ha jk.

What do hyou mean setup?  Are you referring to camera?  When I use the word set up I am usually referring to settings.


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2012)

Wow...that's just not enough money to buy a camera and even ONE "best" ens for any of those three decidedly different specialties...I don't wanna' sound rude, but any Nikon outfit that comes in at under 2k for a camera AND a lens is going to be far,far less than "the best setup". However, given your budget, some kind of compromise must be reached, and so I am going to suggest ONE fine lens--the brand new 85mm f/1.8 AF-S G Nikkor prime lens as the best ALL-AROUND, SINGLE lens for portraiture, sports, and narrow-angle landscapes (which is something I like--narrow-angle and smaller-scale landscapes). That lens is a fine, fine lens of extremely high quality for the $499 price point. After that, I guess buy a D7000. Add a 50mm f/1.8 AF-S G for the second lens,at $219, as soon as possible. You will have two high-speed lenses of the SAME identical generation, same color rendering, and very high quality optics, and which will be VERY useful in poor light, indoors, and under lights in stadiums, gyms, soccer fields,etc..


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 15, 2012)

Modeling:  get this stuff at a bare BARE minimum:

How I Got the Shot: Michael Thompson from LightenUpAndShoot Does an Outdoor Portrait | BH Insights


----------



## HTP (May 15, 2012)

i mean what camera would be best for that price.. your not being rude, you know more then me and ill take what ever you got to say.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 15, 2012)

HTP said:


> i mean what *camera would be best for that price*.. your not being rude, you know more then me and ill take what ever you got to say.



Used D700 value full frame.


----------



## TCampbell (May 15, 2012)

Are these "action sports" indoors or outdoors?  Are these sports games played at night under artificial lights?  The answer to these questions will make a HUGE difference.

Recognize that what one person considers to be the minimal equipment to get "good results" and what you would consider "good results" may not be the same thing.  You can spend thousands of dollars per lens -- and some people will.  So the $2000 budget would be enough to buy 1 sports lens... no camera body, and no other lenses or gear.

If you aren't trying to get hired by National Geographic, then you might be able to get by with consumer-grade gear for the landscapes and portraits.  But if you want to take "indoor" sports or outdoor sports played at night under artificial lights... that's a problem.  Consumer-grade lenses aren't cut out for that job.

If the camera isn't moving and if the subject isn't moving, then there's always enough light to take the shot.  This makes landscapes achievable with most any lens... but you might want to own a sturdy tripod.  There are a number of low focal ratio lenses that take gorgeous portraits and won't necessarily break the bank.  Sports lenses (fast / low-focal ratio constant aperture zoom lenses) will break the bank... there's just no getting around this.  Not just Nikon... brand won't matter.  

The requirements to build such a lens force the price tag higher.  As a lens gets "longer" it naturally reduces the amount of light it can collect.  To collect more light it now also needs to have a larger overall diameter.  This means all the glass elements inside the lens need to have a larger physical diameter.  This creates various optical problems that cause color fringing (look through any common magnifying glass at, say a sheet of newspaper, and look at the image quality of the letters near the edges of the magnifying glass... notice that the newsprint which SHOULD be just black & white is actually showing fringes of red and blue on the edges of the print and the image is not sharp near the edges?  That's the kind of problem large lenses have.  So the manufacturers have to compensate for that problem by using more exotic low-dispersion materials to make the lenses and also have to include extra optical "doublets" in an attempt to reduce the problem.  All this complexity just keeps forcing the price tag higher.  These lenses will also be fairly heavy (understandably since they have to include a lot more physical mass with all that extra glass.)

If the action sports are played in bright daylight outdoors (e.g. day games such as soccer, baseball, etc.) then you don't necessarily need a "fast" zoom with a low constant focal ratio.  The price tag goes way down.

Most people don't try to buy a high-end camera body and three different quality lenses all at once... and when you get to portraits then the lighting systems have an even greater impact on the lenses... so there's more gear.  

I'd suggest a standard kit "walk around" lens and body.  Use that for both the landscapes and portraits.  Save up for the high end sports lens if it turns out you need it.  If you DO need it... then you need it.  You'll have a lot of frustration trying to use lenses that aren't up to the task.

Unless you're fairly wealthy... most people take years to acquire a set of high end glass.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 15, 2012)

HTP said:


> Im new to photgarphy and I was wondering what would be the best setup to shoot landscape, action sports and modeling? my budget is around $2000



Best Nikon set up for $2000, lol. Wow you really are a noob. 

Ideally the best set up for a Nikon would be to start with the zooms and get all of the following:

14-24mm f2.8; 24-70mm f2.8 and 70-200mm f2.8 and add maybe a 85mm f1.4. That 85mm is amazing to say the least. 

For your budget you could pick one of these.

Oh and a d800 or d4. Both are past your budget with no lenses at all. 

But a d7000 is a nice way to go. You could get that and a used 85mm f1.4, maybe.


----------



## RichardsTPF (May 16, 2012)

For your budget to start, take a look at D90, 50mm 1.4G, tripod and a flash. You sure will spend much more along with your learning.


----------



## DorkSterr (May 16, 2012)

D7000 + 28mm f/1.8 G?


----------



## cp24eva (May 17, 2012)

Hi folks. I'm new to the forums. Been peaking around here and there, as some of the comments made all around the forums can be somewhat discouraging to "noobs" such as myself. I think what the OP wanted to ask was: With a budget of $2000 what is the best bang for the buck he could get for the various scenes he/she would be shooting?

Noobs pop up everywhere. We don't know any better. Just guide folks in the right direction. The OP simply wanted opinions on what he could honestly not feel short-changed or disappointed with given his present situation. I know there are lenses that are best for this and that, but I think he basically wanted a setup that can encompass all of his/her needs. Not that it's THE BEST all around. Just THE BEST at a $2000 budget.


----------



## Tkaczuk (May 18, 2012)

Ughh, He's not a pro so no need to spend 10k on a camera. Just some one who is interested in photography and looking into a camera to buy. For 2k you HAVE A LOT OF OPTIONS. 

Nikon Bodies:
D7000 ($1100) Super easy to use but have to know what your doing.
D300 ($900) Buy a D90 instead unless you get a goo deal on it.
D90 ($800) (This would be my suggestion if you are doing primes.)
D5100 ($600) Great Video (this would be my suggestion if your not doing primes.)
D3200 ($600)
D3100 ($450)

All are amazing for what they do. More then just about anyone would need. Even some of these guys with a lot invested in there gear should be using these because there is no real difference in them from what they take. 

Lenses: 
Noob lens first:
18-55mm ($200ish)
18-105mm ($350ish)
18-135mm ($300 or less)
18-200mm VR (Great lens! wide to telephoto) (550 used 700 new)
55-200mm ($250)
70-300mm G ($150) 

Cheap Primes: (these lenses are often better then pro level zooms, faster, cheaper, lighter but can't zoom.)
28mm 1.8 (wouldn't suggest it unless you really need that wider angle)
35mm 1.8 DX (I would give it a B+) ($225) easy to use manual focus switch on lens which you will need if you buy the 5100, D5000, D3200, D3100, D3000, D60, D40. 
50mm 1.8 (easy A) ($125) one of Nikon's sharpest lenses, sharper then any pro level zoom.
85mm 1.8 (another B) ($365)

You'll have to do some research. Often times people get to caught up in gear. Its all about the shooter. Equipment just helps but if you don't know what you are doing it doesn't matter anyways. 

Good Luck.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 19, 2012)

Ill take a shot with your budget:

Camera: nikon d90 
Lenses: 80-200mm f2.8 af-d dual ring, 50mm f1.8 afd, tamron 17-50mm f2.8
Flash: nikon sb28, will work in manual

All used but in great condition.

Ideal, no, but a great kit for <$2000


----------



## acphotography83 (May 23, 2012)

{ WORLD WIDE GIVEAWAY 2012 } » Crave Photography 

Go enter for a chance to win an all expense paid mentoring trip and a 50mm 1.4


----------



## Bukitimah (May 23, 2012)

If I would have just started this hobby now with that $2K budget and I am looking at Nikkon body. This is what I would consider for pre-owned items.

Body - D90 but if good deal D300
Lenses - Tamron 17-50 f2.8, Tamron or Sigma/Tamron 70-200 f2.8, if budget allows Nikon AFD 50mm f1.8
Others - Tripod, flash, remote, 3rd party TC 1.7, bag, 3 8Gb Flash cards

I think you will have difficulties to complete the above with $2K. Maybe to stretch it a bit to $2.5K


----------

